# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El precio de la luz y el gas en España ha subido el doble que en Europa desde 2007

## Jonasino

> 16.05.2017 
> El inicio del mes de mayo ha sido aciago para el sistema energético español. Primero fue la noticia de que el Gobierno no reabrirá el almacén de gas natural Castor debido al riesgo de sismicidad que provocaría y después llegó la sentencia del Banco Mundial que determina que el recorte de las primas a las renovables fue excesivo y ahora toca indemnizar a los afectados (está por ver a cuántos). Dos casos que son consecuencia de la política energética aplicada en España en la última década y que hacen temblar a los consumidores con nuevas subidas en sus facturas.
> 
> Ningún responsable político ha asumido los errores de planificación energética seguidos por España, pero las consecuencias las pagan cada mes los hogares. Desde el año 2007 (primer ejercicio comparable para el que Eurostat arroja datos), el precio de la luz y el gas ha subido el doble que en Europa. El resultado es que los consumidores españoles son los segundos que más pagan de la Unión Europea en su factura energética. Sólo Portugal le sale la cuenta más cara.
> 
> Los últimos datos de la oficina de estadísticas europea, actualizados el lunes y correspondientes al segundo semestre de 2016, reflejan la situación. Desde 2007, el precio del kilovatio-hora de electricidad que pagan los hogares españoles ha subido un 63%, mientras que en la eurozona lo hizo un 35% y en la Unión Europea, un 31%. Ese año 2007, fue clave para el mercado eléctrico español, ya que fue cuando el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero introdujo las principales reformas en las renovables que acabaron provocando la burbuja fotovoltaica.
> 
> En la época de Zapatero, la tutela económica se la repartieron Pedro Solbes y Elena Salgado, dos vicepresidentes económicos que años después acabaron recalando en la italiana Enel. Solbes fichó en 2011 como consejero. Dos años antes, el propio Solbes avaló la compra de Endesa por parte de la italiana, en un momento en el que pugnaba con E.On y Gas Natural por controlar a la española.
> 
> ...


Fuente y gráficos:http://www.elconfidencial.com/econom...a-acs_1382914/

----------

F. Lázaro (16-may-2017),frfmfrfm (16-may-2017),perdiguera (16-may-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Ops! resulta que la más cara es Dinamarca, en fin...

----------

